# What do YOUR Chi puppies eat??



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi,

I'm just curious, what do your Chi puppies eat? (or did eat when they were puppies)

Lexi is on Pedigree Chum puppy food, but I'd like her to _slowly_ try some slightly more expensive food with more nutrients in it. I've seen Iams and Eukanuba food have a lot of information on the packets about the good stuff they have in their food, which I like to know. I'm not sure if Pedigree Chum is as informative about what it's good for :roll: 

Thanks!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Ive used Pedigree chum puppy food in the past and its very good...i just hate the smell of it... lol. Eukanuba is excellent too. 
My new pup is on proplan puppy food(chicken/rice) at the moment. I put a very small amount of chicken or cheese on top. She loves small dog biscuits too. :wink:
I bet your having lots of fun with your new puppy! I definately am with mine


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I used Eukanuba puppy up to maitenance and senior small bite, for the girls since they were puppies and growing up and Penny and Toby when they were old and think its great food!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget eats Royal Canin and a variety of treats. I cut them up and he gets bite size pieces. He gets his cet chews and his chicken jerky... 

breakfast he gets hi RC on the couch and he usually eats about 1/2 of a 1/8 of a cup. 

at dinner he eats 1/8 of a cup of RC with nelted cheese over it... 

no he isn't spoiled he is well spoiled... hehehhe


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus ate the Science Diet puppy for a while and then Wellness and Royal Canin puppy foods.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

my boy eats Royal Canin .. I think it's a great food


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah is also a Royal Canin eater.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

My Chico is eating Nutro Puppy ,i just started him on that ,he seems to love it :wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

stefania said:


> My Chico is eating Nutro Puppy ,i just started him on that ,he seems to love it :wave:


Hey, MY Chico ate Nutro Puppy food too... :lol: 

I guess instead of saying "Great minds think alike" I can say "Great Chico's think alike." :lol:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Dixie is still on puppy food. She loves her Royal Canin. I've read through a lot of posts about RC and found nothing bad about it and so I decided to give it a try. She used to be very selective of her food, but she scarfs this one down. :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus was on Solid Gold as a puppy and since then, he's had Innova, Natural Balance, and now Royal Canin for Chihuahua's. All are great foods in my opinion.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Sciencediet wet and dry food for puppies


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Sicence diet for pups over here :wave:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Roxy eats Pedigree small breed. I have tried alot of other food , science diet, nutro etc. but this seems to be the only one she likes. I hope it is a good food. Kay


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mm i finally found something that works for the three of them :roll: and it costs me 20 min of my morning -time to make it  


i mixed all the kibble brands i had ; eukanuba,royal canin,science hill's 2 diff flavours and poffed rice (moistened) with science hill's canned chicken and add a bit of ham pieces ....they love it !!!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

mine eat royal canin puppy mini and have the occasinal chicken meal or steak


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mine gets royal canin mini puppy and i break her glucosamine tablet up in the morning in her food and she eats it. i just give her food dry, no soaking it. that is what she likes. she is very picky when it comes to treats. i have yet to find one that she likes, and i've been through many! she likes to chew on her C.E.T. dental chews and greenies and other dental chew bones. but that is it as far as treats go. occasionally i let her try some people food but she mostly turns her nose up at it.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> mine gets royal canin mini puppy and i break her glucosamine tablet up in the morning in her food and she eats it. i just give her food dry, no soaking it. that is what she likes. she is very picky when it comes to treats. i have yet to find one that she likes, and i've been through many! she likes to chew on her C.E.T. dental chews and greenies and other dental chew bones. but that is it as far as treats go. occasionally i let her try some people food but she mostly turns her nose up at it.


Well mommy!!! she is a DIVA you know...why would she just eat anything...she is the Countess  So cute, my goodness I would love just to see her run around for a day...LOL...I would have to restrain myself from hugging too much...hehehe :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> mine gets royal canin mini puppy and i break her glucosamine tablet up in the morning in her food and she eats it.



You may have already mentioned it , sorry if you have and I missed it but why does she have glucosmine ? 

sara :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > mine gets royal canin mini puppy and i break her glucosamine tablet up in the morning in her food and she eats it.
> ...


bad knees already  so she has to have her glucosamine with chondroiton everyday. so far she don't need the surgery since her knees only make a click noise, they aren't popping out of place or anything. the right one is much worse than the left. when she is 1 1/2 she will be switched to science diet j/d for her joints. there's a slight chance that she will never need the surgery so i'm riding that slight chance and praying. she don't seem to have any knee pain so fingers crossed and nightly prayers....


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Scinece Diet small bite puppy food mixed with Science Diet small bite adult food half/half. I'm changing to the big boy food slowly. He's 8 months. He'll be on all big boy food by 9 months.

1 small piece of a broken up milkbone-type treat when he does whatever he's learning for the day correctly.

No human food ever.


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

Lola eats Royal Canin Puppy Mini 33. She just looooves it. When she gets older, she will eat the Royal Canin for Chihuahuas.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls , bless your girls little heart {{hugs}} 
I think glucosmine is great stuff


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> luv4mygirls , bless your girls little heart {{hugs}}
> I think glucosmine is great stuff


thanks. her knees were cracking a lot for awhile there and the last 2-3 days it's a little bit less. they still do, frequently but not so much. i just keep my prayers up and will continue with her glucosamine and when she reaches 1 year switch her to royal canin chihuahua then at 1 1/2 switch to the j/d for joints. i'm staying positive. the orthopedic specialist said i caught it early before it started to pop out of place (where surgery would hae been inevitable)


----------



## kelseysmum (May 14, 2005)

All our Chi's including the pups are fed on Burns. Tried and tested many other brands, but have found this brand to be the best for my gang.

We have 7 dgos in total, 1 GSD, 1 CKCs, 1 min dacsie and of course 4 Chihuahua's.

Burns soaks easily and quickly for the puppies and the other dogs like it however we feed it.

Burns is also *not *tested on animals and is one of the foods listed on the BUAV website.


----------



## bc_girl_79 (May 29, 2005)

I have done a fair bit of research on dog food due to my puppy's bladder stones. First off I'd like to advise against Iams/Eukanuba. These companies test on animals, including dogs, and put garbage into the food. There's gross stuff like intestines & the contents in the intestines, hoofs, hair, feather, beaks, etc. - stuff your puppy doens't need to eat. Gross!!! These foods also contain animals that are old, already dead, dying and/or diseased. Some have also been euthanised by using drugs that your puppy will end up eating as they still stay in the muscle and tissue, etc. Also, many foods contain ethoxyquin, suspected for causing a range of problems in dogs, including cancer. 
I feed my puppy food that is "Human Grade", drug free and holistic and is recommended by my vet. Basically if the ingredients aren't safe for me, then my pup is not getting it either. 
Some good, quality ones that are human grade are "Nutro Natural", "Go", "Mother Hubbard", "Foundations", and "Wellness" is another one as well as "Royal Canin" (Chihuahua or Puppy).
Currently my girl is on "Wellness" as there is a brand that has antioxidents in it (for her bladder problem) and her coat has become very shiny & smooth. The pieces are a good size as she has to take her time and chew them up and she gets really excited when it's time to eat.
If you want more info, let me know, I'd be glad to pass on more info. Otherwise, you can ask you pet food store about "Human Grade/Holistic" dog food or look up different types on the 'net. There's tonnes of info out there that will change the way you look at what you're feeding your puppy.

Angel


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

~I'm going to be moving up to fancier brand that better for my chi. I just got s huge cash bonus from my b-day and my chi and I are going shopping tomorrow for some stuff for him! I love chi shopping!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

bc_girl_79 said:


> I have done a fair bit of research on dog food due to my puppy's bladder stones. First off I'd like to advise against Iams/Eukanuba. These companies test on animals, including dogs, and put garbage into the food. There's gross stuff like intestines & the contents in the intestines, hoofs, hair, feather, beaks, etc. - stuff your puppy doens't need to eat. Gross!!! These foods also contain animals that are old, already dead, dying and/or diseased. Some have also been euthanised by using drugs that your puppy will end up eating as they still stay in the muscle and tissue, etc. Also, many foods contain ethoxyquin, suspected for causing a range of problems in dogs, including cancer.
> I feed my puppy food that is "Human Grade", drug free and holistic and is recommended by my vet. Basically if the ingredients aren't safe for me, then my pup is not getting it either.
> Some good, quality ones that are human grade are "Nutro Natural", "Go", "Mother Hubbard", "Foundations", and "Wellness" is another one as well as "Royal Canin" (Chihuahua or Puppy).
> Currently my girl is on "Wellness" as there is a brand that has antioxidents in it (for her bladder problem) and her coat has become very shiny & smooth. The pieces are a good size as she has to take her time and chew them up and she gets really excited when it's time to eat.
> ...


do you have proof of what you are saying about iams and eukanuba? what i learned in working at a vets and talking to dr.'s that work for certain food companies is that the animals that are "tested" on are fed and monitored in a controlled setting, if there are no test subjects in the labs then guess who becomes the "test subjects" your pets.


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> bc_girl_79 said:
> 
> 
> > I have done a fair bit of research on dog food due to my puppy's bladder stones. First off I'd like to advise against Iams/Eukanuba. These companies test on animals, including dogs, and put garbage into the food. There's gross stuff like intestines & the contents in the intestines, hoofs, hair, feather, beaks, etc. - stuff your puppy doens't need to eat. Gross!!! These foods also contain animals that are old, already dead, dying and/or diseased. Some have also been euthanised by using drugs that your puppy will end up eating as they still stay in the muscle and tissue, etc. Also, many foods contain ethoxyquin, suspected for causing a range of problems in dogs, including cancer.
> ...



I just posted an article that supports what she said! I am horrified that Punky is eating that stuff. Here it is;
http://futurepet.com/cgi-bin/search.exe?BP=1
luv4mygirls, can you please tell me which company will send the food by mail?


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Quote
I just posted an article that supports what she said! I am horrified that Punky is eating that stuff. Here it is; 
http://futurepet.com/cgi-bin/search.exe?BP=1 

After you get to the website type in "dog food'in the search bar. The article will pop up.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

punky said:


> Quote
> I just posted an article that supports what she said! I am horrified that Punky is eating that stuff. Here it is;
> http://futurepet.com/cgi-bin/search.exe?BP=1
> 
> After you get to the website type in "dog food'in the search bar. The article will pop up.


i read the article but i'm not convinced. eukanuba happens to be one of the best foods out there so i'm curious as to why she put that up there with iams? one point my veterinarian said was these "newer" foods that don't have controlled testing don't have enough evidence that their product is "healthier" or "better" they are using your pets as test subjects and when an animals get sick or have problems due to ingredients in the food the company will never kow unless every dog that has a problem gets reported to them...... i don't know, like i said in the thread i ahve mixed feelings about your article. it's funny how the site says "Future Pets does NOT carry any diets that contain dead dogs and cats or diseased animals" of course not they want your money.........


----------



## bc_girl_79 (May 29, 2005)

*reply about holist food vs eukanuba*

I think you should research what you are feeding your dogs and what someone else is proposing before you state that yours is "one of the best". For instance, did you know that Iams & Eukanuba are both of the same company with two different names? Also, they among other companies, have been linked to labs which perform medical-type testing on animals- check out the websites.


Here is a sample of the info of Iams Select Bites Puppy with Chicken in Gravy (from the website):

_Ingredients 
Chicken Broth, Chicken, Chicken Liver, Wheat Gluten, *Meat By-Products*, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Salt, Guar Gum, Natural Flavors, Sodium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Caramel, Sodium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement and D3 Supplements, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2)), Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenite) _

Here is the ingredient list from Eukanuba® Puppy Small Breed Formula food (from the website):


_Ingredients 
Chicken, *Chicken By-Product Meal*, Corn Meal, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Marigold Extract (source of Lutein), Rosemary Extract _

Nowhere in this ingredient list does in actually tell you what "chicken by-products" are. However, this includes feet, feathers, bones, etc. The food is not even listed as "human grade". Also_ "eukanuba happens to be one of the best foods out there"_ - according to which standards? Yours? The company? Your vets? - convienient, of course they will "knock" a more healthier food, they're going to lose money. "Future Pets does NOT carry any diets that contain dead dogs and cats or diseased animals" of course not they want your money.........so Eukanuba's claim, or vets, of it being a good food has nothing to do with them wanting your money either, I supose, right? 

Here is an article from:
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/petfood.htm#practice, which talks about what labels really mean....it's quite an eye-opener and has changed the way that I look at dog food, maybe you will too:

POOR PROTEIN SOURCES 
Soybean Meal, Wheat, Corn Glutens, Corn Meal, Whole Corn, Crushed Corn and Ground Corn are commonly used for their protein content in many pet foods. These ingredients are generally poor sources of protein vs. meat. 

CHEMICAL PRESERVATIVES 
BHA, BHT and ethoxyquin are found in many pet foods. Scientific studies have proven that these chemicals can be harmful. In fact, they have been shown to promote liver disease and other medical problems. 

FOOD COLORING 
Food colorings are still commonly used in pet foods today despite the fact that they are not necessary and some have been linked to medical problems. 

BY-PRODUCTS 
By-products can vary ... they can consist of the internal parts of animals such as necks, heads, undeveloped eggs, feet, intestines, lungs, spleen and liver. 

WHAT LABELS DON'T REVEAL 
Condemned parts and animals rejected for human consumption can be rerouted into commercial pet foods. These condemned parts are referred to as the 4 D's: dead, dying, diseased or decayed. We believe this is one of the most despicable practices in the pet food manufacturing industry. 

Some manufacturers have a lower standard regarding the quality of ingredients they use to make pet food. A recent example of this practice is the discovery of Pentobarbital in major pet foods, including supermarket brands. Pentobarbital is a chemical used to euthanize animals. Many holistic veterinarians feel that daily ingestion of pentobarbital can be harmful. 

Many manufacturers cut costs by using the cheapest ingredients available at the time a food is made. Since costs rise and fall, some manufacturers will vary ingredients from batch to batch, resulting in changed nutrient values for each batch and possible digestive illness. 

Some manufacturers have lower standards regarding the freshness of ingredients they use to make pet food. You can not determine the freshness of ingredients by reading a label; you must trust the pet food manufacturer. 
Learn more 

Do You Really Know What's In Your Pet's Food? Listen to Dr. Jane Bicks holistic veterinarian 12 minute FREE audio presentation to learn more about how you can improve the health, well-being and longevity of your cherished pet.


My vet is into holistic and healthy care, and has encouraged my checking out other foods. These natural food companies do have to live up to the standards that they set out suck as testing their foods on dogs as do other companies - check out their websites, many of these diets are developed with the help of VETS! Would you like to eat the crap that's listed in Iams/Eukanuba foods?! - 1 bowl of chicken by-products coming right up (aka-feet, feathers, beaks, etc - mmmm, yummy can't wait). I don't need product testing to realize that human grade food, carrots, rice and other natural in-state foods are "healthier" and clearly state they do not contain other harmful products. The actual concept of "holistic eating" is not a new concept either, it's actually been around for about 15 years, at least. 

Here is a statement from "Wellness", just one of many holistic foods out there (from their website):

_Wellness Dog and Cat Foods Rival Human Food in Ingredient Quality

Wellness represents a new generation of uniquely formulated, all-natural pet food which *rivals human food in quality, nutrition and the cooking process.* The primary protein source in the Wellness line is *human grade deboned chicken, human grade Atlantic whitefish or hormone-free lamb, depending on the formula.* In addition, these top-of-the-line dog and cat foods contain fresh fruits and vegetables, healthy grains, and vitamins and minerals. *Another major differentiator is that unlike most commercial dog food manufacturers that rapidly extrude their food, Old Mother Hubbard slowly oven bakes its Wellness Super5Mix dog foods and treats to preserve and enrich the nutrients, and to enhance the aroma. *
As rates of feline and canine allergies, cancers and diseases continue to rise, the link between pet nutrition and health is being examined more closely than ever. Healthy thoughtful ingredients in Wellness, like fresh fruits and vegetables, provide essential antioxidants that protect and strengthen your pet's immune system for a healthy, long life.

*Wellness does not contain any rendered animal fats, meat by-products, wheat, corn or white rice and also does not contain any artificial colors, flavors or preservatives of any kind.*
Wellness Dog Food:

*Ranked a "Top Dry Dog Food" by Whole Dog Journal (WDJ)*

See our newsroom for more articles. (here they offer articles to support their food statements and quality)._

Well, I hope this info helps to support my opinion of what I am feeding my puppy and why I am not feeding her other types of food.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

:thumbright: thanx for the info bc_girl...very helpful


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

This looks like a rehashing of the other thread "Dog Food Article Horrible"


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

How did a simple question turn into this? All that was asked was what we fed our chis... :?


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

MsStephanie said:


> How did a simple question turn into this? All that was asked was what we fed our chis... :?


Because it's not a simple question :lol: Simply put :lol:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

punky said:


> MsStephanie said:
> 
> 
> > How did a simple question turn into this? All that was asked was what we fed our chis... :?
> ...


If it was going to turn into some _sort_ of debate, there'd be a different post then. She just ask what our chis ate cuz she was curious. Just sayin.. geez... Don't bite my head off

Don't bother responding to what I said people.. This is the internet and this is the last place I want to even start arguing with people. It's ridiculous so I'll be walking away from any rude comments/remarks that may come cuz I don't want to be immature about it..


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

i wasn't being rude or anything...i hope your not referring to me or anything  i don't want any arguments on here either. this is one of the nicest forums on the net, i love this place.


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

natural balance duck and potato has been great for my dogs. mimi has a nice shiny coat now and doesn't shed as much and oliver hasn't had any attacks of colitis (which i was told will act up due to food allergies).


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my head is starting to hurt... between he other post "dog food article horrible" and this one yikes already. can we just state our opinions on dog foods in that article? why should it be repeating itself in this one?


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> why should it be repeating itself in this one?


ITA luv4mygirls. That's what I wanted to know.. I mean, there is a thread on the dog food article somewhere here. And Chico's Mama, I wasn't referreing to you. Don't worry :wave: :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

> I think you should research what you are feeding your dogs and what someone else is proposing before you state that yours is "one of the best". For instance, did you know that Iams & Eukanuba are both of the same company with two different names? Also, they among other companies, have been linked to labs which perform medical-type testing on animals- check out the websites.



when i refer to eukanuba i'm referring to their prescription veterinary diets. and eukanuba isn't " mine" i use royal canin mini puppy for now, then when she is ready i will use the chi formula then at age 1 1/2 i will switch her to sciene diet j/d for joins or eukanuba's precription diet for joints whichever one is more beneficial for her bad knees


> so Eukanuba's claim, or vets, of it being a good food has nothing to do with them wanting your money either, I supose, right?


 so the answer to that is no their claims has nothing to do with it, scientific research about the benefits of the 2 foods i've mentioned has everything to do with my choice to feed that to her.........


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh and by the way:


http://www.bcrescue.org/ethoxyquin.html


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Finally made my choice, I settled on Wellness, I ordered the chicken one and also the fish and sweet potato one to give her a little variety.
Plus I ordered a bunch of the biscuits and treat as well. So glad that's settled!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

be careful introducing ingredients such as fish, venisen, lamb, duck ect. they are consider allergy foods and should only be given if there is a chicken/beef/turkey allergy. if you introduce the other foods they could work up an intolerance to those protiens as well.....


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> be careful introducing ingredients such as fish, venisen, lamb, duck ect. they are consider allergy foods and should only be given if there is a chicken/beef/turkey allergy. if you introduce the other foods they could work up an intolerance to those protiens as well.....


my grandmother's pekignese has to eat the IVD Duck formula because she has allergies.  I never even knew they made a duck flavored dog food until she told me. 

i've been told to switch flavors every so often so he doesn't become allergic...is that what you meant by they could work up an intolerance?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

....Do you get Wellness in the UK?
And if not, WHY NOT?!! 

I didn't even realise how big my post had actually got till now!! :shock: 
But it *is* important to find out what's best for our animals, I do not want my dog to be eating brains or spleens or whatever else is contained in by-products, I read that by-products were good for your dog too!


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> be careful introducing ingredients such as fish, venisen, lamb, duck ect. they are consider allergy foods and should only be given if there is a chicken/beef/turkey allergy. if you introduce the other foods they could work up an intolerance to those protiens as well.....


Thanks for the info. No venison,lamb or duck ordered. The Ekanuba she's eating now has fish mixed in and cornmeal(which is supposed to be an allergy & digestive problem) and she's not had a problem.
BUT I did read it was great for allergies, so I thought that was because it was easy to digest. Maybe it's like you said and it's more for dogs with allergies instead of.......I can cancel teh fish one  Don't want to borrow trouble!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nonababe said:


> ....Do you get Wellness in the UK?
> And if not, WHY NOT?!!



No , Wellness is not available in the uk ... not sure why , but there are some good foods avaliable in the uk too


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Recommend one for me Fizzy's Mum!
I can't decide on one at all :roll: :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> nonababe said:
> 
> 
> > ....Do you get Wellness in the UK?
> ...


I think Wellness is not available in the UK because the company that makes it is a small company based in Massachusettes. I e-mailed them asking why they don't sell their foods in Petco/Petsmart and thats what they told me.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a real shame.....they'd probably get alot of customers here!


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

nonababe said:


> Recommend one for me Fizzy's Mum!
> I can't decide on one at all :roll: :lol:


I'm not Fizzy's Mom but within my days of research I saw Burns in the UK.
It looks great!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Chico's Mama said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > be careful introducing ingredients such as fish, venisen, lamb, duck ect. they are consider allergy foods and should only be given if there is a chicken/beef/turkey allergy. if you introduce the other foods they could work up an intolerance to those protiens as well.....
> ...


no to switching flavors. it's the switching that introduces the dog to all the different protiens and eventually you run out of "safe foods" to give... i can't remember how the IVD rep
s presentation on it went. if i can find my otes on it i'll post them. sorry. i've been sooo busy lately though with the new job and all....


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

:wave: I just went to the pet supply store by my home and i was planning on getting wellness puppy food. The owner of the store told me that because she is such a small pup the kibble might be too big so she recommended Royal Canin Puppy 33. They kibble is super tiny and will be much easier for my pup to eat. Then she told me to get Wellness wet food to mix with the dry. Royal Canin also makes a food specifically for chihuahuas too! (for those who dont already know) Just a little something i learned today and hope it helps people out! (and pups too) :wink:


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

ilovekeiki said:


> :wave: I just went to the pet supply store by my home and i was planning on getting wellness puppy food. The owner of the store told me that because she is such a small pup the kibble might be too big so she recommended Royal Canin Puppy 33. They kibble is super tiny and will be much easier for my pup to eat. Then she told me to get Wellness wet food to mix with the dry. Royal Canin also makes a food specifically for chihuahuas too! (for those who dont already know) Just a little something i learned today and hope it helps people out! (and pups too) :wink:


Only thing I noticed on the Royal Canin was it's third ingredient was corn meal, which is hard to digest and possible problem for allergies, but maybe not the Puppy food.
All the food articles said to stay away from corn and any type of "meal" and by-products.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

A lot of people on here use RC and I have never heard anyone complain about their chi's having a hard time to digest it. Maybe certain other chis, but who knows. The thing I noticed about RC is that it says it's gentle on the digestive system. :shock: It's not corn meal. It's corn gluten meal, a by-product from the manufacture of corn starch and corn syrup. It is very high in protein supplement. Last time I checked, protein is good.

ilovekeiki- I use that one too! Dixie loves it! She used to eat IAMS, but she didn't like it at all and I wanted to give her something better so I slowly introduced her to RC. :wave:


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

I have started out on the Hills science plan puppy wet food, and have also been given the hills puppy mini dry food to try, but that is going to be a few weeks off, as the bites look quite large for a very small pup so I shall introduce them very slowly, maybe one or two in with the wet to start  

Everyone wants the best for their new pups but I guess we have to take into account what they were being fed by their breeders too, and introduce any change very slowly.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nonababe said:


> Recommend one for me Fizzy's Mum!
> I can't decide on one at all :roll: :lol:


The foods I personally think are good are : 

Royal Canin , mini puppy 
Nutro , mini puppy 
Purina pro plan , mini puppy ( not there 'purina one' range the 'pro plan' range ) 
Burns ( as punky already said  ) 

Also as Julie said it's always a good idea to take into account what the breeder said , and often some dogs just don't agree with certain foods .

I think if you find a good quality food that your dogs are healthy on then that's a good thing  

Sara xx


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Also as Julie said it's always a good idea to take into account what the breeder said , and often some dogs just don't agree with certain foods .
> 
> I think if you find a good quality food that your dogs are healthy on then that's a good thing
> 
> Sara xx


thats true about the breeder recommendations. when i got chico, the breeder sent me home with a bag of food, and thats what i fed chico up until he was a year old, then i put him on adult food. i think you can tell a breeder really cares when they take the time to explain the food they are feeding the pups and send you home with some, at least thats what i think.


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Snuffy eats Nutro puppy, I was convinced when there was a Nutro spokesperson at PetsMart trying to sell it to me :lol: But I'm very satisfied...and Snuffy really seems to like it as well


----------



## krystaray (Jun 5, 2005)

*food*

keiley use to eat nutro nugget or something like that. But her big brother( a dobie) was on Eukanuba puppy chow large breed. She would not eat her food she wanted to eat the puppy food that was bigger then her mouth. So I switched her to Eukanuba small breed but for some reason she still insists on eating from big brother's bowl when she can- I dunno. I find that Eukanuba's good though. With alittle bit of soft food every once in awhile


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

*Re: food*



krystaray said:


> keiley use to eat nutro nugget or something like that. But her big brother( a dobie) was on Eukanuba puppy chow large breed. She would not eat her food she wanted to eat the puppy food that was bigger then her mouth. So I switched her to Eukanuba small breed but for some reason she still insists on eating from big brother's bowl when she can- I dunno. I find that Eukanuba's good though. With alittle bit of soft food every once in awhile


welcome to the forum!

i think the reason dogs eat the other pets foods is because they know they're not supposed to have it :lol: 

if i leave my cats food out where chico can get to it, he will sneak as much as he can.


----------



## krystaray (Jun 5, 2005)

*yeah*

at first I worried about it but it builds bonding time between my two dogs. Baine doiesn't care if she eats it and well I stand there to make sure she chews well. She has been doing it less. I think she does it for big bro's attention or closeness or something.


----------

